# Sliding Glass Door Handles



## MyMitchie (Jan 18, 2013)

I cannot for the life of me find the place that makes those super cute snake sliding glass door handles. Viridis something or other. Can someone help out?


----------



## sd1981 (Jan 18, 2013)

Yep, viridis did them, have just googled them but nothing came up.... Not sure if they're still trading....


----------



## J-A-X (Jan 18, 2013)

sd1981 said:


> Yep, viridis did them, have just googled them but nothing came up.... Not sure if they're still trading....



because you spelt it wrong. I've sent a PM with details. They are still trading but no longer a sponsor, so please dont add links to your posts.


----------



## MyMitchie (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks heaps!


----------



## Skippii (Feb 7, 2013)

I was wondering the same thing.. Any chance someone could PM me those details as well?
My glass came with some little clear stick on slots.. but I'd really rather something a little cuter haha


----------



## Gruni (Feb 7, 2013)

They may not be a sponsor anyore but Virides are still a member of the site so you could send a PM... although they haven't visited the site since late December.


----------



## J-A-X (Feb 7, 2013)

Someone call the fairy godmother ?? 
PM sent 

They're pretty quick with email responses. I've had a few dealings with them and they've always been great


----------



## Virides (Feb 21, 2013)

We are still around, and will be looking to come back to APS as a sponsor.

Still working on some "Top Secret" products


----------



## sharky (Feb 21, 2013)

New products?! I can't wait! I love your stock virides, I can't wait to see some new stuff


----------

